# Art cleanbox for turntable.



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi guy's. I have a Kenwood KD-550 TT and it doesn't have the output that the Project debut carbon that I sold to get the 550 had. I have to turn up the attenuation on my pre amp quite a bit more to get the same volume as I was getting with the PDC. I know this happens allot but I was wondering if I could use the cleanbox to boost the signal to my pre amp? Would that work or could it do harm to the PA?


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

Before any of us can recommend an additional piece of hardware, some more information is pertinent. I assume you are using the phono preamp in the Onkyo TX-NR809, which has an overload spec of 70mV (which you definitely do not want to exceed). That's the only spec I see listed in the user's manual, along with a reference to the obvious - it's strictly designed for moving magnet cartridge designs, though it doesn't mention impedance or capacitance specs (and I see no way to change the settings, whatever they are). What cartridge is mounted on the arm of the new table and what was the previous cartridge?

Regardless, the Art CleanBox doesn't look appropriate, as it is designed for line level inputs which have altogether different impedance specs from phono inputs. From where I sit, I think you would be better served by shopping for a cartridge which outputs a signal in line with what your phono preamp is expecting.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

I completely agree with Kevin, the signals in the phono chain are so delicate one does not want to mess with them further. I would look into a nice h/o cartridge such as the Shure M97. Lots of output, excellent track-ability and good sound.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

kevin360 said:


> Before any of us can recommend an additional piece of hardware, some more information is pertinent. I assume you are using the phono preamp in the Onkyo TX-NR809, which has an overload spec of 70mV (which you definitely do not want to exceed). That's the only spec I see listed in the user's manual, along with a reference to the obvious - it's strictly designed for moving magnet cartridge designs, though it doesn't mention impedance or capacitance specs (and I see no way to change the settings, whatever they are). What cartridge is mounted on the arm of the new table and what was the previous cartridge?
> 
> Hi Kevin. I am using a Mitsubishi DA-P20 for my Pre-amp and it has a ADC XLM MKII cartridge with a ADC QLM 30 MKIII stylus. I don't know what the previous cart was because I just bought the table a few days ago. From what you are saying it doesnt sound like a good idea to use the Art. But I wouldn't know unless I ask the question so thanks for the advice.:T


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Savjac said:


> I completely agree with Kevin, the signals in the phono chain are so delicate one does not want to mess with them further. I would look into a nice h/o cartridge such as the Shure M97. Lots of output, excellent track-ability and good sound.


I will check out that cart but I think the ADC is a pretty good one. Thanks.


----------

